# very cheap junkyard SE-R



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

*Parting out 90 Sentra SE-R get it while it lasts!!!!*

Ok guys, so ive been on the hunt for a tranny for my 93 sentra SE-R, for months and months. Now, i was never able to find one around my price range! well we pull up to this junkyard to search for the tranny, the man says "yeah, i have a sentra, but i dont know if its an SE-R" so he takes me to it, and waLA. A 90 MODEL se-r. This guy says, i just put a new motor in it ,and a brand new tranny and clutch. HE said "after we did the swap, we couldnt get the motor to turn over, it keeps flooding out" he wanted to sell the car for 750 bucks, but i ***** (not hating on the jews) him down to 600 and we made a deal. now i havent given him the whole amount, but hes keeping it for me until i give him the rest. OK here is where the catch lies, i think i have found the problem to the motor not working, the mas air flow senser wasnt plugged in, and the injector that is farthest to the passenger side of the car had a proken wire. Im thinking that if i buy the car that will fix my problem! so do you guys think its worth it! the oil is clean in the motor, the power steering fluid is good (it looks brand new) and the brake fluid was very clean! anyway, when i get the car, and some how the motor just doesnt work, then im parting the car out! so if you are interested in body panels, glass, wheels, tires, motor parts, ect.then hit me up on ALO instant messanger, and ill give you my phone number! later guys


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I'd buy it for sure.


----------



## TOOQIK (May 2, 2002)

A 90 MODEL se-r.????

its worth gettin and then fixing and then selling


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

How's the body look and even if it didn't run Y would you part it out unless it looks like crap?


----------



## jingjing (Apr 29, 2002)

90 se-r? thats a b12 chassis. i thought se-r's started with the b13 chassis 91-94.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

anthony jackson said:


> Ok guys, so ive been on the hunt for a tranny for my 93 sentra SE-R, for months and months. Now, i was never able to find one around my price range! well we pull up to this junkyard to search for the tranny, the man says "yeah, i have a sentra, but i dont know if its an SE-R" so he takes me to it, and waLA. A 90 MODEL se-r. This guy says, i just put a new motor in it ,and a brand new tranny and clutch. HE said "after we did the swap, we couldnt get the motor to turn over, it keeps flooding out" he wanted to sell the car for 750 bucks, but i ***** (not hating on the jews) him down to 600 and we made a deal. now i havent given him the whole amount, but hes keeping it for me until i give him the rest. OK here is where the catch lies, i think i have found the problem to the motor not working, the mas air flow senser wasnt plugged in, and the injector that is farthest to the passenger side of the car had a proken wire. Im thinking that if i buy the car that will fix my problem! so do you guys think its worth it! the oil is clean in the motor, the power steering fluid is good (it looks brand new) and the brake fluid was very clean! anyway, when i get the car, and some how the motor just doesnt work, then im parting the car out! so if you are interested in body panels, glass, wheels, tires, motor parts, ect.then hit me up on ALO instant messanger, and ill give you my phone number! later guys




buy it, fix it, then sell it back to him for 3 times the money, tell him it needed new pistons or some other thing that he'll never check. lol


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

jingjing said:


> 90 se-r? thats a b12 chassis. i thought se-r's started with the b13 chassis 91-94.


you would be correct.


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

The first B13 Sentra's bought in late 1990 were considered '91's were they not? Same rule applies today; '05 model vehicles are available in '04. So, if the guy at the yard says it's a 90 model, then he must be looking at VIN numbers or actual year of production markings.


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

yeah, maybe the car was made in 9/90, so he thinks its a 90'. but its a 91'


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

acually, all of you guys are correct. the car was made in 1990, however it was in october of 90, so it is actually a b13. he just has that it is a 90 model written on the windshield. Now the condition of the body is near perfect, in fact its way better than the condition of my 93, and its also the same color, Black. The sunrood doesnt leak, the wheels are very very clean, but the centercaps are missing. the car is worth buying to resell, but i dont know if i want to do that. I guess my next question is, how much should i ask for it. it only has 81 thousand miles on it. the car is beautiful. i mean, for me to actually find it in a junk yard, its like a dream come true. Im sure i could make enough money on the car to fix my sentra and then stick some bolt ons on it. so what do you guys think, does 2g's sound like a good price to sell the car for. well, let me know, and in the mean time im gonna try to get a pic up of the car and also of my 93, so you guys can tell me what you think. later yall.


----------



## lawabidn (Mar 28, 2004)

heck yeah, good job finding that one.

2gs for a 91 with 80k and a new motor? That sounds like a good deal for me!

once again, great find... heck, maybe you should keep it and sell yours instead

I got one at a local charity auction for $600 with 101k (it was a 93) one owner and it was in rediculous garage owned shape, it just needed a fender which my friend luckily had in his garage. I sold it $2500 no questions asked

-corey


----------



## BennittoMallito (May 20, 2002)

lawabidn said:


> heck yeah, good job finding that one.
> 
> 2gs for a 91 with 80k and a new motor? That sounds like a good deal for me!
> 
> ...


I bought that car from Corey (a 92 by the way. what's up C?) at 129k. It was worth every penny of the $2500. It goes like hell, and is essentially in ridiculous shape. A few bolt-ons, tune-up, and I nearly ruined the never-been-sat-in passenger seat, by scaring the piss out of my cousin, and best friend. Now it needs a clutch. Go figure.  

Ant: I would keep whichever is better, or the best combo of the two I could make, then sell.


----------



## lawabidn (Mar 28, 2004)

holey freakin crap, small world!

Now I feel guilty telling you how much I paid.... but yes it was in rediculous shape. In all honesty if I had a real job back then, I would have kept that one. Easily the best condition one I've ever seen, it was sick!

I went on your homepage and saw the pics of it, wow... I forgot how nice it was (sigh) 

Now I have a Turbo B14 I picked up suuper cheap (Cant tell I'm a tightwad can ya  ) but I have at least 6 local friends including my roommates that have B13 SE-Rs. Man you have me wishing I never sold that one, argh!

-Corey


----------



## BennittoMallito (May 20, 2002)

Yeah, I had an idea you got it cheap, but $600? Damn. It took 3 months for me to find that whip. I know there's two people on the other board who I beat out for that car. They still give me shit occasionally.

All it needed was oil pan, tune-up and 2 mounts. The mounts you bought and gave me to install anyway. It had really cheap plugs/wires and was still one of the (if not the) quickest stock SE-R's I've ever driven. 

Then I put whatever parts I scavenged from my B14 SE-R. You didn't buy a Teal '96 of a guy named Diego did you? Just playing.


----------



## lawabidn (Mar 28, 2004)

A teal one yes, but from CrimeDog. I worked at Rosens when we built it, everythng was swayne (sp) coated, the turbo was brand new ball bearing/clipped etc etc etc. 

He is kinda hard on it and blew the trans (3rd gear) and said F it all and bought a WRX. He offered it to me at a rediculous price and I jumped. I wish it wasnt teal though.... kinda chick color in my opinion.

-corey


----------



## BennittoMallito (May 20, 2002)

Heck, ditching an SE-R for spitting 3rd gear is like giving away your dog, cause it tried to bite the mailman.  That's just what comes naturally to them. 

The teal color did bother me, but I basically bought mine brand new still under factory warranty. The previous owner wanted a bug (wanna talk about a chick car?) Try to look at it if you gas up at night, or under low light. Then that color looks a really nice blue. 

I thought you were going DSM. My B12 is like a super-old-school SE-R. It's a rare higher compression 10.5:1 (135hp) version CA18DE. 
Rebuilt: Head skimmed, and block honed, balance/blueprint, so it's slightly over factory spec. Stainless full cat-less exhaust from manifold down. 

I reckon at 2350lb it's got similar cajones to a light-mod SE-R. Although I haven't driven the '92 in a year and a half. You know I only drove that car ~4000 miles so far? I never even got to the track.


----------

